
South up Australia-centered world map - freediver
http://www.odtmaps.com/detail.asp?product_id=HDP-SU-11x17
======
caymanjim
I love this projection (either side of the map). While I've known since
childhood about the size distortion of the Mercator projection (one need
simply look at a globe), I never saw any of the size-preserving projections
until a West Wing episode ("Somebody's Going to Emergency, Somebody's Going to
Jail") featured the Peters projection. The Hobo Dyer projection shown here is
even cooler.

